# Yikes!!



## Jambat (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Ladies!

So I've been mooching along taking Humulin I this pregnancy (I'm 27+4), and on the whole it's worked pretty well. I had a tiny wobble a couple of weeks ago but had corrected that. My post-meal numbers had started to creep into the 8s in the evening, so my diabetic team decided to introduce just 2 units of fast-acting Humalog as well. That worked great and last night my post-meal reading was 6.8. (I also took my night time long-acting of 50 units as usual). 

And then this morning.....having been having waking numbers in the low 5s previously, I woke to a 10.1!!! What the heck?! Is this a rebound reading? My impression was that 2 units of fast-acting was so minimal that it wouldn't have had a huge impact...


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear this  It could have been a rebound, it might be worth doing some night checks to find out if you are dropping low overnight. Could just be a one-off also, if not then worth discussing it with your team.


----------



## tabbicles (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi jambat,

I'm on different insulin to you (novo rapid and lantus) so not sure how yours works but I know that into last pregnancy I was really sensitive to just a 1 or 2 unit change to the point I had to get a new pen that allows single digits! This stuck with me.  Also if your nighttime insulin is Anytjing like mine you might need to up it again which is why the higher reading, or did you eat something different or carby? I found out that when I had something fatty like a Chinese take away it released slower and made me higher next day. Sounds like your well under control though generally. I'm at that early stage where I'm frantically trying to sort it! X


----------

